# K.C. plowers snow this week get ready REPO



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well that is what katy horner just said. when do you all think the first event will be here 
JAY  i still need a salter. 

it's prob b/s but i am gonna watch the news anyway  they always hit the weather right


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

upper 60's by mid week..i think she might be wrong

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMO0460?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared
your weather matters to me because it will usually follow the jet stream right by us (st. louis)


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

powerjoke;424955 said:


> well that is what katy horner just said. when do you all think the first event will be here
> JAY  i still need a salter.
> 
> it's prob b/s but i am gonna watch the news anyway  they always hit the weather right


SNOW?? I don't even have my long johns out of storage yet! But I'm ready!!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LONG JOHNS??????? i did'nt know you wanted sidewalk crew? LOL

i wear burmuda shorts and flipflop's LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Repo, Long Johns?? I belive your 90 is new enought to have, what is know as a heater LOL


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

powerjoke;425536 said:


> i wear burmuda shorts and flipflop's LOL


I'm gonna hold you to that smart***!! I WILL have the digital camera with me too!! payup


----------



## kfd210 (Oct 9, 2006)

Katy Horner changed her mind no snow now.:realmad:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED??????

when i woke up this morning it was supposed to snow fri-sat this week? MO WEATHER:crying:


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

are you guys supposed to get freezing rain on wed into thur (thanksgiving)? someone mentioned that to me today but i hadn't heard a thing,
steve
Ground Effects LLC


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

if we have extra we'll send some your way


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

maybe wednesday now!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

PJ still waiting on my new addition salter truck.......it's deer season and the my mechanic took all 10 days off!!!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JAY: LOL did'nt you know it's a national holiday for those of us that don't eat that nasty crap those 10 days are a PITA: 

there is a lot of bigbucks around you and alot of hunters around me not many deer though


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Go To Bed Jay Brown You'r Geting Up Early Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Our weather guy is predicting snow for your area.

The sno-cross race that is at Spirit Mt. this week had to push the start of the race back a day so they can make enough snow.

They have a hard time making snow above 27f with our avg humidly levels being so close to the lake.
But with the right conditions and chemicals you can make slush 
at 38f...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we got about 2 inches on elevated objects today.... the rest was all slush untill about 6 pm, thats when it froze. only got to spread salt on the retail lots because all the offices were closed and will be closed tommorow. happy turkey day!!!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

PJ, did you get anything to freeze up?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

jay we got 6 snowflakes 

that's it we did not have to do anything 

how did the new salter/salt truck work for you


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's still not done yet!!!!!!! went down wednesday to check on it and the mechanic was making deer jerky!!!!! i think he works on it about 30 minutes a day.....


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay brown;436712 said:


> it's still not done yet!!!!!!! went down wednesday to check on it and the mechanic was making deer jerky!!!!! i think he works on it about 30 minutes a day.....


LMAO jay now that's just funny,

i hope he don't get drawn for the second season LOL

if you get tired of him just pick it up and bring it down we'll figure it out

don't forget to vote on my poll in commercial forum


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

a little longer than 1 week.....but oh'well

Well the local channel9 weather guesser finally hit one , you should have seen it (close your eyes and imagine) it was a cold (upper 20's) night and there was a cold air mass coming from Snofarmer's and tymusic JD's and then a wet blob moving form the south and they were WERE going to meet at clinton producing 9+" near whiteout, blizzard etc. and i went to bed at 7:00pm and told all the crew's to also, i wake up at 2:30am to 1" ONE FREAKING INCH, LOL

so i get to town to plow the 1" we have and the idiots have already been cutting donuts and trying to tear up the wal-mart parkin lot (1") HOW EARLY DO THEY GET THERE?????, i tried to donut in the salt truck but the little duramax just wouldn't sling the rear around (thought it might be fun AND VERY PROFESSIONAL, ) 

Butt anyway here are some pic's, i would have posted them in equip pic's but with the server busy all the time i thought i would conserve on space on their Apple IIe LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Is REPO still plowing for you?

Which one is him?

That was good deal, giving a guy a job that need to make a few extra payup to get back on his feet after beating cancer


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is some of equipment, 

it's hard to get everyone in one lot at the same time

and one of a broken down CaT.......oh wait that powerhouse busted the bucket


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the second one is of the tooltrailer (i have almost everything B&B has) LOL

boy that curb looks like something big& heavy tried to climb it, a semi was trying to slide the trailer axles forward and didn't realize it was a drain cover (the little toolcat wouldn't budge it, back in place)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good PJ, at least you had something to play with. Your a good role model for your workers doing donuts. BTW the little Blue tractors are cute, where are all those big yellow cats you have. Diggin dirt?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;458270 said:


> the first one is of the tooltrailer (i have almost everything B&B has) LOL
> 
> boy that curb looks like something big& heavy tried to climb it, a semi was trying to slide the trailer axles forward and didn't realize it was a drain cover (the little toolcat wouldn't budge it, back in place)


We had a tool and parts trailer but we sold it when we bought the green stuff. It just sat there and didn't get used!! LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

. .


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics, glad you got some snow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

? Are you on the donut diet?:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;458519 said:


> ? Are you on the donut diet?:


 the only donut's i have seen lately have about a 30' diamater WOW! must have been a long wheel base?

in the parkin lot the other day while we were clearing the first snofall (ice) a rollback came and cut one, or tried at least. cool HUH.

i forgot to tell the story about a storie the other day on 7hwy a tour bus spun out LOL!!!!! there must have been 30-40 "blue hair" heart attacks LOL


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we got 5.5" on the north side of KC on SAT.....o did i mention the 3/4" of ice on Tuesday(it's still in the trees). this puts us up to 10" of snow total .......hey PJ you'll get it, it'll come your way in the spring like it always does.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

SnoFarmer;458226 said:


> Is REPO still plowing for you?
> 
> Which one is him?


we need repo picks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sure was nice to give a guy down on his luck a job, PJ. 

I'm a little confused though, were you plowing a donut shop or doing donuts with a truck? The latter would be very unprofessional, IMO. I think I might even fire a guy for doing that with my truck.

BTW, nice equipment and glad to hear ya got some snow to play with.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;458226 said:


> Is REPO still plowing for you?
> 
> Which one is him?
> hmmmm!! well i don't think he's in these pic's
> That was good deal, giving a guy a job that need to make a few extra payup to get back on his feet after beating cancer





JD Dave;458271 said:


> the little Blue tractors are cute,
> 
> FUNNNNY!!!!, why would you pick on me just because i cant afford all those green ones on my 4"per year salery LOL,[/





DBL;458574 said:


> we need repo picksYeah.......about that.[/





Mark Oomkes;458949 said:


> Sure was nice to give a guy down on his luck a job, PJ.
> Sweethart ain't I
> I'm a little confused though, were you plowing a donut shop or doing donuts with a truck? The latter would be very unprofessional, IMO. I think I might even fire a guy for doing that with my truck.
> 
> Why don't we let repo tell the storie (might tell it more acurately )as i was'nt there yet when these particular donuts were born.! SO HOW 'BOUT IT REPO?


Everyone showed up on the job site before i did, next storm i seen some donuts and those were people who DID"NT WANT A JOB EITHER


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I see a few post got delete, 


Was you plowing watergate?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Clapper&Company;460574 said:


> I see a few post got delete,
> 
> Was you plowing watergate?


yeah. must be top secret. either that or involving a political scandal. was powerjoke running for president? Maybe they deleted hillary clinton remarks for natioanl security sake.
lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, Bribrius thats the funnest thing u have said in a wile.


Maybe it was some one on the grassy hill


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

if i caught someone that was part of my snow force playing around and doing donuts in my lot ,it wouldnt be very good,if they are in their own car they better just headout before i get to them,if it is in my truck they better get out of the truck and run the fastest they ever have because if i do catch them ,lets just say, they would be missing like gotti that is unprofessional ,not to mention what if the management of the store was watching,could lose alot just for stupidity.someone needs an ace whipping.some are so worried to show off they dont think of the real picture.ace whipping...:angry:ace whipping...:angry:ace whipping :angry:ace whipping


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

*under control*

ok counted to ten... just fire em!!!!


----------

